# no river just pond fishing



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

the rain kept us from river fishing so i slipt out to a little pond and had a pretty great day, it started out with some nice brim and tilapia, cought them till i got board, then did some bass fishing, i think i got 10-12 nice bass from 1-3 pounds and ended the day with about a 10 pound koi very good battle on 8lb test


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish, but isnt that like a giant goldfish? Are they good to eat and where would you catch something like that?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

is a Japanese koi carp prolly raised in some ones fish tank till it got big and they realesed it, and i cought it, he was pretty neat looking


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a intresting mixed bag. ive never caught a tilapia.. didnt even know we had any around here. im assuming this was a private pond cause im sure those arent native did you eat the koi??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

they don't eat koi that i know of, but i know they are just a funny colored common carp, and Asians love carp Americans not so much, and there are four en species of fish all over Florida just look closer there here, tilapia are breeding by the millions there kinda difficult to catch if u don't know how to target them.. and u wont even know there ther..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

research. snakehead fish on youtube


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Nice catch. Where did you go to catch tilapia?


----------

